# Well, gotta new pup, name suggestions



## hiawassee1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Decided to get another dog, actually went with a female pup.  Picked her up Monday, 8 weeks old.  She is gonna end up being more on the white than yellow.  Cool little pup.
Need some help with names.  We had a couple boy names picked out if we got one.  Looking for a cool name, Trying to stay away from the real girlie, so please feel free to throw out some suggestions.  Tried posting pic, but wouldn't upload. 

I like Remi, short for Remington, but oldest has girl in his class with that name, so he doesn't like it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 28, 2017)

White Girl! I've named a few of mine like that... Brown Dog, Brown Girl. Almost called my son White Boy 


Just kidding about my son, it was his Ma's idea


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Pic*

Maybe it uploaded


----------



## red neck richie (Jun 28, 2017)

hiawassee1 said:


> Maybe it uploaded



I've got a yellow lab as well. We named her Honey because she is as sweet as can be plus its the color of her fur. I'm glad you got another dog they bring so much joy. I know you didn't want a girly name nor did I but my kids wanted to name her pooh bear.


----------



## WayneB (Jun 28, 2017)

DeeOhGee.


----------



## Lane_H (Jun 29, 2017)

Kitty


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice looking lab,,,, how's about Bridget?


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2017)

Cat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2017)

Snow.













white.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 29, 2017)

Jessica Alba,Call her Jess....Alba is Latin for White


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 29, 2017)

Happy !
She looks so happy. 
Sugar ! It's white and sweet just like her.


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 29, 2017)

How bout Georgia?


----------



## Joe Overby (Jun 30, 2017)

"White lightnin"...call name "shine"


----------



## LT4247 (Jun 30, 2017)

I have a list started for our next female Springer.  Help yourself::

Teo (tee-oh)
Tess
Billie
Milo (mylow)
Tink
Raven
Pita
Kitt
Molly
Shelby
Lane (Laine)
Robin
Penny


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 30, 2017)

Hillary?

Nah, she would be a loser


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 30, 2017)

amarillo...yellow in spanish.  Call her Amy.

lemony snickett...call her lemi or snickers


----------



## Quacker whacker (Jun 30, 2017)

ringer.... if you're a duck guy


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 30, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Happy !
> She looks so happy.
> Sugar ! It's white and sweet just like her.



 perfect!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 30, 2017)

Or doo doo


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Think we are going with Kimber.  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## GATREE (Jul 3, 2017)

Do you duck hunt around Hiawassee


----------



## Water Swat (Jul 4, 2017)

Fluffy Jane


----------



## kiltman (Jul 5, 2017)

I had a friend name his lab - Damit


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 5, 2017)

PIA , it fits all dogs


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jul 6, 2017)

Carly or Sheeba


----------



## Water Swat (Jul 25, 2017)

Prickly Pete


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 7, 2017)

Bell (Star)

I never get to name any dogs. They always come with a name or the wife and kids call them something else so much I have to just get used to it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 8, 2017)

Dixie


----------



## fishman1957 (Sep 9, 2017)

Queenie , Mazzie , PB , CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored dog , 4 best female dog's we ever had ........


----------

